# Pocket knife makers?



## SpikeC (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm still shopping for a pocket knife, and I would like to get one from one of the vendors here, so I would like to know if any of our makers make such a thing with a 2 inch or so blade. The scales on the one that I now have were dissolving in the oil from an orange peel this morning!


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 15, 2012)

I remember butch having some great EDC's in a thread back then. I'd still kill for one of those!

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3048-how-bout-a-folder


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks, that was just what I was thinking of, and I would love one of his! Any others?


----------



## cnochef (Jan 15, 2012)

Not a vendor here, but beloved kitchen knife maker Takeda makes some really cool little folders that are sold at: 
http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/artists/?artist=649


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 15, 2012)

OOoO that Kogatana is sweeet.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 16, 2012)

You looking for a worker or gents?


----------



## Lefty (Jan 16, 2012)

Pierre, Randy and Butch were my suggestions, but this post is 100% unnecessary now 
They, however, still are my suggestions.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 16, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> You looking for a worker or gents?



I'm looking for an edc, something that can live in my pocket, a 2 or 2 1/2 inch blade, the ****** one that I have now has thumb studs that I like.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 16, 2012)

CPM 154 is a great steel for an EDC, titanium frame lock, or linerlock, Ti bolsters, G10 scales, or a nice stabilized wood... (I like G10 for an EDC damn near bullet proof.)


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of the good responses! I have made a choice and pulled the trigger on one from Randy. When I get it I will post a comprehensive review!


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 28, 2012)

OK, so this isn't a review yet, butt I just got my new folder from Randy at KKK! It is a beaut!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 28, 2012)

ooo very clean


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 29, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> OK, so this isn't a review yet, butt I just got my new folder from Randy at KKK! It is a beaut!
> 
> View attachment 4055



HHH


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey, it's late and I'm not responsible for my mistaces!


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 29, 2012)

H and K kinda sorta look alike, don't they??


----------

